

Entrepreneur Challenges Peter Thiel To Million Dollar Chess Game - dfranke
http://www.businessinsider.com/steigman-challenges-thiel-to-million-dollar-chess-game-2012-7

======
dfranke
A.J. was my classmate and chess-teammate in elementary school. I still
remember his kicking my ass in a game of blindfold chess while I was sitting
next to him on the plane to the scholastic nationals, while concurrently my
dad was getting _his_ ass kicked by our coach in the next row up. I had no
idea until I came across this article what he's been up to since then :-)

